# anyone ever filed their own custody paperwork in Va?



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Out of $kaching$. Make too much to get free legal aid, but not enough to be able to afford a lawyer. Stbxh has primary, and I have only every other weekend and 1/2 of summers, vacations. Trying to get just 1 night more per week. I'm a good mom in a hard place. 

So, if I "fire" my lawyer (since I can't afford her,) and try to file my own paperwork in the courts (divorce not final yet; no court order yet for custody--just an "iron-clad" mediated agreement) how bad could it get? I'm going to have to file something around August anyway, as I'm changing jobs (drs. orders) and will lose income, so I have to have child support revised. Can I fall on my knees then and try to get the extra night of visitation? 

His lawyer (mother-in-law funded) is a shark. I am so tired of not seeing my kids enoungh, and of feeling trapped, manipulated, bled dry financially. Dictated to. 

All advice gratefully accepted.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Does VA have an advocate for children. If filing by yourself I would suggest looking at getting the courts to supply an advocate for the children.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Only be your own attorney as a last resort. I assume your husband's income is greater than yours. Therefore, see if your attorney can ask that your husband pay your legal bills as part of the divorce settlement. That's what my attorney has done.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for your ideas. I would Definitely want a GAL. Kids want more time with me. Breaks my heart to say, Daddy said no. Kills me. 

He makes about the same as me, and I could ask the court myself to have him pay my legal bills, but the bottom line is i'd be on my own because my current attorney has already told me she doesn't think the court would require him to pay it.

Thanks again.


----------

